# Pilot with SPA?



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Anyone here bought the new Trek Pilot's with the SPA system? Was wondering how if any real benefit this system offers. I have the Pilot 2.1 w/out and just did not know how this system would really make a difference.


----------



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

*pilot spa*



msheron said:


> Anyone here bought the new Trek Pilot's with the SPA system? Was wondering how if any real benefit this system offers. I have the Pilot 2.1 w/out and just did not know how this system would really make a difference.


I just got the 5.2 pilot with spa I only put 25 miles but I think help smooth out the road


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

*Pilot with SPA*

Thanks Dale...................I wish I could take one out myself on a 30 miler to see if worth it to me.


----------



## Josh M (Nov 5, 2005)

I've been reading everything I can about the Klein Reve because I thinking of buying one. The Klein Reve also has the SPA softtail. Nearly everyone says you will still feel the bumps but you won't feel any road buzz or vibration.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

that's exactly right, joshm. you're delerious if you think all the bumps of road-riding will be gone- look at a mountain bike, then look at a road bike- but road-buzz will be reduced. i would say that the s.p.a. technology is a nice little addition to the bike, but i wouldn't recommend buying a certain bike just because of this technology. frame materials and components and wheels still play a bigger role in noticeable comfort and performance.


----------



## Josh M (Nov 5, 2005)

cmatcan said:


> i would say that the s.p.a. technology is a nice little addition to the bike, but i wouldn't recommend buying a certain bike just because of this technology.


I agree with this statement based on my experience on a MTB softtail (steel rear triangle, alu front triangle). It was nice to have those bumps smoothed out. I had to sell this softtail MTB for other reasons and when I later bought another MTB it was just a regular hardtail. 

If anything, I am leery about a softtail on a non-steel rear triangle. My LBS explained that it is the carbon flexing in the rear triangle of a S.P.A. bike, not the alu. I guess even if something breaks the frame is covered by the Klein/Trek frame warranty.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

*Spa*

I will stick with my 2.1 Pilot w/out the SPA.....................not worth it to me yet to sell a bike I have had for several months to get a little more technology that may be nice but not real jump in something earth shattering. Thanks for the post guys!


----------

